# Concord grapes are rare now here



## Caslon (Sep 5, 2018)

For the last couple of years, Concord grapes have not been showing up in local big supermarkets near me.  What's a shame is how sweet they taste, without having any tartness.  Most other grapes I buy are good, but very tart.  Concord grapes are  sweet  like candy almost.  I've not seen any near me for the last two years.   Concord grapes have no tartness to them at all.  They are almost like fruit candy.   They are rarely seen in my supermarkets nowadays, near me.  I'm not sure why that is.


----------



## CraigC (Sep 5, 2018)

Just like when I want some Pacific oysters or Hatch chilis, you can order them online.


----------



## Just Cooking (Sep 5, 2018)

Concords were on display in our local market yesterday.. Springfield, MO.


I picked up Red Flame Seedless Grapes..



Ross


----------



## Caslon (Sep 5, 2018)

Just Cooking said:


> Concords were on display in our local market yesterday.. Springfield, MO.
> 
> 
> Ross



Not here in So. Calif. not for the last three seasons. Buy lots of them for me. 
Tart red grapes are fine too.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 5, 2018)

If I remember correctly, don't Concord grapes have seeds? Not for me.


----------



## Janet H (Sep 5, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> If I remember correctly, don't Concord grapes have seeds? Not for me.



They do BUT they also have amazing flavor.  I use them for making Jam.  Best ever.  Then I use the jam as sweetener in berry pies. The rich plummyness (is that a word ?) really pops up blueberry and blackberry pies and tarts.  When I can get them I prefer scuppernong grapes (southern thing) but those are really hard to find.


----------



## Caslon (Sep 5, 2018)

Seedless Concord grapes will happen.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 6, 2018)

I always look for wild Concords when we go hiking. I know a few trails in a state park in southern NY state where you can happily eat your fill (if you can reach the ones the deer can't).


----------



## GA Home Cook (Sep 6, 2018)

many people here have concords that are trained over an arbor.  I don't have a vine, but I do have several muscadine and scuppernong vines.  YUMM!  They are really prolific this year.  I have frozen about 20 lbs so far.  will make jelly later in the year once the summer work has slowed down.  Plus freezing them really helps turn loose the juice when they thaw.


----------



## Addie (Sep 9, 2018)

Considering that Concord grapes originated here in Concord, Mass, they are still plentiful here. Pirates favorite. When I (used to) go shopping I always pick up a large bag of them just for Pirate.


----------



## Caslon (Sep 9, 2018)

If I could get them shipped to So. Calif., I would gladly. Not sure if that's possible. Not a sign of them here in this region for over 2 seasons now.


----------



## Addie (Sep 9, 2018)

Caslon said:


> If I could get them shipped to So. Calif., I would gladly. Not sure if that's possible. Not a sign of them here in this region for over 2 seasons now.



The Stop and Shop in the eastern part of the country just might be willing to ship some out. I take a look for you.


----------



## Caslon (Sep 9, 2018)

Sites sell steaks online. Not sure about produce.  Thanks in advance, Addie.  I really miss Concord Grapes.   Red grapes are OK too, but there're tart. Concord grapes are    sweet and delicious. I don't mind the seeds.


----------



## Addie (Sep 9, 2018)

Caslon said:


> Sites sell steaks online. Not sure about produce.  Thanks in advance, Addie.  I really miss Concord Grapes.   Red grapes are OK too, but there're tart. Concord grapes are    sweet and delicious. I don't mind the seeds.



Googled selling fresh produce on line. This showed up. Will go back and look at more. 

https://www.freshdirect.com/browse....ertRatingHigh&orderAsc=true&activeTab=product

order up | Get Fresh Produce, Inc.

Or you can just it on Google yourself and see what is in your area.


----------



## Caslon (Sep 9, 2018)

Many thanks, Addie.


----------



## Addie (Sep 9, 2018)

Caslon said:


> Many thanks, Addie.



Glad to be of help. Just wish I could have found something for you that would have been useful. 


I can't ever remember when Concord grapes were not available here. When I was a kid and riding my bicycle all over town, I used to stop at Pushcart Joe's store, just a couple of doors from where we lived, I would always get a big bunch of CGs and eat them up all the time. Sometimes when Joe didn't sell them after a few days of sitting there, he would just give them to me. No charge.


----------



## Caslon (Sep 9, 2018)

I asked the grocer guy why no concord grapes in the past few years.  He couldn't explain why. Most likely a business decision. 

Shipping concord grapes from Concord Mass. to So. Calif. just not worth it I guess.

Funny tho.  I buy avocados here that are a product of Chile. Calif is the biggest grower of avocados.  I know why, it's because it takes awhile for Calif avocados to come to season.  

Why they can't ship Concord grapes from Mass. to Calif. escapes me. It's gotta be a money decision.  Which further puzzles  me, because whatever stock they have is grabbed up and sold out almost immediately.   Go figure.


----------



## msmofet (Sep 9, 2018)

buckytom said:


> I always look for wild Concords when we go hiking. I know a few trails in a state park in southern NY state where you can happily eat your fill (if you can reach the ones the deer can't).



Bucky are you talking about Harriman or Tallman?


----------



## buckytom (Sep 9, 2018)

Ixnay with the location-ay, would ya?


----------



## JustJoel (Sep 9, 2018)

buckytom said:


> Ixnay with the location-ay, would ya?


I think that would be more correctly stated as “ixnay on the ocationlay” If you’re adhering to the rules of Pig Latin!


----------

